# Ebonite Majestic



## rsmith (Mar 14, 2010)

I needed a nice simple material to "tone down" the kit, this seemed to do the job fairly well, while still having a "nicer" blank to complement the components. Black Ebonite from Exotics (I just love their stuff, and unbelievable service:good and Black Ti Majestic. No finish, just MM to leave that great ebonite feel and patina over time. This is the first time I used this material and I have to give thanks to Kurt Huhn (pipecrafter) for an EXTREMELY helpful tutorial I ran across on here. It explained the problems most people have with it and how to avoid them. I highly recommend reading it if you are about to turn this for the first time, as it acts quite differently than other materials. Thanks for looking and any feedback, positive or negative is always appreciated.


----------



## David Keller (Mar 14, 2010)

It's beautiful, and I couldn't agree more that the ebonite helps to tone down that kit appropriately.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 14, 2010)

Ya got a winner, Rob.  I am liking ebonite more and more.  Nice choices.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 15, 2010)

Extra nice pen Rob! well done with kit and blank match up.


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 15, 2010)

This is elegant and beautiful. Every part of it...even the thumb print on the end cap :wink::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome pen.


----------



## gvpens (Mar 15, 2010)

Great looking pen and good photography to show it off!
You must have had a good teacher. :wink:


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## Lenny (Mar 15, 2010)

Very nice, classy pen!

What did you have to do differently turning the ebonite?


----------



## jbostian (Mar 15, 2010)

Great looking pen, very elegant.

Jamie


----------



## rsmith (Mar 15, 2010)

> What did you have to do differently turning the ebonite?


 
The only thing really different was the heat. You can't let it get hot at all. I know that is usually said about most acrylics, but even so I regularly use sandaper as a "skew jr." to get them to finished shape with no problems at all. With the Ebonite, it burns really easily. Even the ribbons coming off are scorched, and if you heat it, the surface bubbles and it is impossible to finish. This was easily seen as I used the disk sander to square the blanks, so just be careful with the final sanding and finishing. Oh, also use tools you don't mind sharpening about a zillion times...I used carbide and it was still rough on the tool



> This is elegant and beautiful. Every part of it...even the thumb print on the end cap :wink::tongue::biggrin:


 
I prefer to call it cheap copy protection, now it is identifiable as my own work:wink: Oops


----------

